# Returning to Reviews Home Page



## Keitht (Jul 4, 2005)

When I have accessed a review on the new system and click on Reviews at the top of the page, I would expect to be taken back either to the Home Page for the region I am in, or the general home page for reviews.  That is not the case.  Click on Reviews results in the Rate and Review Resorts Input Form being displayed.  I can see no way to go to another review apart from logging out and back in.


----------

